# [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€



## Ahab (28. August 2013)

*[Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

*Update zum Nexus 4*

Laut The Verge wird das Nexus 4 mit 8GB nicht mehr nachproduziert. Das untermauert natürlich die Spekulationen eines Abverkaufes. In den USA ist das 8er Nexus bereits vergriffen. 

Also haut rein! 

Nexus 4: Google stellt Produktion der 8 GB-Variante ein

______________________________________________________________________

Google hat die Preise für das Nexus 4 spontan stark reduziert. Das Vanilla-Android-Smartphone ist jetzt ab 199€ erhältlich. Die werden für die 8GB Version fällig, für das 16GB-Modell sind es immernoch günstige 249€. Ob die Aktion begrenzt ist, ist nicht ersichtlich.

Das sind mal wieder Preise jenseits von Gut und Böse. Wenn man Hardware-Specs, Support, Material und Verarbeitung betrachtet, kommt man einmal mehr nicht ums Nexus rum finde ich.  

Quelle: Google senkt Nexus 4 Preise: 199 Euro fuer 8GB, 249 Euro fuer 16GB Variante | Mobilegeeks.de | Smartphones
und siehe Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb


----------



## bluschti (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Waaas !!! Und ich habe mir erst vor ner Woche die 16GB Variante für über 300€ gekauft :sly:


----------



## Ahab (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



bluschti schrieb:


> Waaas !!! Und ich habe mir erst vor ner Woche die 16GB Variante für über 300€ gekauft :sly:


 
Vor einer Woche? Gewährleistung geltend machen und neues fürn Hunni weniger bestellen!


----------



## TempestX1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Ahab schrieb:


> Vor einer Woche? Gewährleistung geltend machen und neues fürn Hunni weniger bestellen!


 Was hat das mit Gewährleistung zu tun?

Sowas nennt man 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht und das gilt auch nur für Onlinebestellungen, Telefonbestellungen und Haustürgeschäfte. Nicht wenn man z.B. die Ware im Laden kauft (was beim Play Store nicht der Fall ist -> also Onlinekauf).

Gewährleistung ist wenn etwas defekt ist und es z.B. zur Reparatur muss (zwei Jahre, allerdings nach den ersten sechs Monate muss man selbst beweisen können das der Defekt schon beim Kauf vorlag).
Garantie ist vom Hersteller eine freiwillige Leistung und zusätzlich zur Gewährleistung anbietbar.


----------



## Ich 15 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Da wird man ja gezwungen eines zu kaufen, zumal es wahrlich kein schlechtes Smartphone ist.


----------



## Ahab (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Gewährleistung zu tun?
> 
> Sowas nennt man 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht und das gilt auch nur für Onlinebestellungen, Telefonbestellungen und Haustürgeschäfte. Nicht wenn man z.B. die Ware im Laden kauft (was beim Play Store nicht der Fall ist -> also Onlinekauf).
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich meinte natürlich das Rückgaberecht. Hab ich durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Ahab schrieb:


> Vor einer Woche? Gewährleistung geltend machen und neues fürn Hunni weniger bestellen!


Eine Gewährleistung deckt aber nicht zukünftigen Preisverfall ab und berechtigt daher nicht zum Rücktreten des Kauvertrages. 
Ich denke mal du meinst das Widerrufsrecht aus dem Fernabsatzgesetz. 


TempestX1 schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht und das gilt auch nur für Onlinebestellungen, Telefonbestellungen und Haustürgeschäfte. Nicht wenn man z.B. die Ware im Laden kauft (was beim Play Store nicht der Fall ist -> also Onlinekauf).


Nicht ganz. Wenn man es Online oder per Telfon bestellt aber im Laden abholt, dann kann es sein das dann nicht das Fernabsatzgesetz gilt



Ahab schrieb:


> Ja ich meinte natürlich das Rückgaberecht. Hab ich durcheinander gebracht.


Korrekter Weise heißt das Widerrufsrecht. 

MfG


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Schon interessant...
Aber ein Telefon ohne Speicherkartenslot ist nichts für mich.


----------



## keinnick (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



bluschti schrieb:


> Waaas !!! Und ich habe mir erst vor ner Woche die 16GB Variante für über 300€ gekauft :sly:



_"Wer nach dem 13. August 2013 noch ein Nexus 4 zum alten Preis im Play Store gekauft hat, kann sich die Differenz im Rahmen von __Googles Preisgarantie__ erstatten lassen. Dazu muss ein Formular ausgefüllt an Google gesendet werden. Wichtig ist dabei, dass der Kauf maximal 15 Tage vor der Preissenkung liegt. Außerdem muss der Antrag in den kommenden 15 Tagen gestellt werden, danach verfällt der Anspruch auf Erstattung."_

Play Store: Google senkt Preis für Nexus 4 um 100 Euro - Golem.de


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Wow, guter service. 

MfG


----------



## CoreLHD (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Jetzt muss wohl meine Überredungskunst ran... 

Der Preis ist wirklich arg niedrig angesetzt, aber um so besser. mal sehen ob LG mit dem Optimus G jetzt nachziehen muss, die beiden sind ja fast identisch. Für LTE zahle ich jedenfalls keine 100 €.


----------



## blackout24 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Wie als wäre das P/L-Verhältnis davor nicht schon sehr gut gewesen.


----------



## Da_Obst (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Wow, ich glaub ich hol mir noch eins...


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

What the. Ich such schon seit Monaten nach einem Ersatz für mein HTC Desire...da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt. Lohnt sich das Teil? Sieht von den Speccs ja schonmal gut aus. Kann wer was zu Akku Laufzeit sagen? Hat das Ding 'nen Dual oder Quad-Core?

Gruß


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Fexzz schrieb:


> What the. Ich such schon seit Monaten nach einem Ersatz für mein HTC Desire...da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt. Lohnt sich das Teil? Sieht von den Speccs ja schonmal gut aus. Kann wer was zu Akku Laufzeit sagen? Hat das Ding 'nen Dual oder Quad-Core?
> 
> Gruß



Lohnt sich. Kaufen. 

(Hab sogar zwei von den dingern).


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Leandros schrieb:


> Lohnt sich. Kaufen.
> 
> (Hab sogar zwei von den dingern).


 
Ok!  Ich vertrau dir da mal!


----------



## blackout24 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Fexzz schrieb:


> What the. Ich such schon seit Monaten nach einem Ersatz für mein HTC Desire...da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt. Lohnt sich das Teil? Sieht von den Speccs ja schonmal gut aus. Kann wer was zu Akku Laufzeit sagen? Hat das Ding 'nen Dual oder Quad-Core?
> 
> Gruß


 
Quad-Core wobei das sowieso unnütz ist. Ich hab ein Galaxy Nexus mit einem 1.2 Ghz Dual Core und merk kein Unterschied, wenn ich das N4 von einem Kumpels in der Hand habe.


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Quad-Core wobei das sowieso unnütz ist. Ich hab ein Galaxy Nexus mit einem 1.2 Ghz Dual Core und merk kein Unterschied, wenn ich das N4 von einem Kumpels in der Hand habe.


 
Mir wäre ein 2 Kern wegen Laufzeit eh lieber gewesen.  Oh man, 199€. Gut, dass ich doch noch nicht was anderes gekauft hab. Hoffentlich ist das nun nicht sofort vergriffen. 

Edit: Jetzt ist die Frage: 8 oder 16GB? 8 sollten eigentlich reichen...aber 16GB für nur 50€ Aufpreis. Hm.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein 2 Kern wegen Laufzeit eh lieber gewesen.  Oh man, 199€. Gut, dass ich doch noch nicht was anderes gekauft hab. Hoffentlich ist das nun nicht sofort vergriffen.



Mehr Kerne == Bessere Laufzeit. Nicht anders rum.


----------



## Da_Obst (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Kann wer was zu Akku Laufzeit sagen?


 
Also, wenn man sparsam damit umgeht kommt man über nen Tag...
Ist aber ratsam ne Steckdose in der Nähe zu haben wenn man ständig den Browser offen hat oder irgendwas zockt 

Man kann sich gut helfen indem man die Displayhelligkeit automatisch regeln lässt, Battery Guru installiert und immer alles was nicht gebraucht wird abstellt (BT, WLAN, NFC, etc. ...)



Fexzz schrieb:


> Edit: Jetzt ist die Frage: 8 oder 16GB? 8 sollten eigentlich reichen...aber 16GB für nur 50€ Aufpreis. Hm.



Kommt drauf an ob du viel am Handy abladen möchtest, USB OTG funktioniert ja nicht, deswegen musst du dir anschauen was alles drauf soll und dann dementsprechend auswählen...

Ich habe nur etwas Musik am Nexus, deswegen sind bei mir ca. 6 GB frei, ich wusste zwar das ich kaum was aufs Handy laden würde, bin aber auf Nummer sicher gegangen und hab mir die "große" Variante geholt...


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Leandros schrieb:


> Mehr Kerne == Bessere Laufzeit. Nicht anders rum.



Wat? Hätte jetzt gedacht mehr Kerne = höhere TDP -> weniger Laufzeit. Sachen gibts.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Wat? Hätte jetzt gedacht mehr Kerne = höhere TDP -> weniger Laufzeit. Sachen gibts.


 
Mehr Takt == Höhere TDP == Höherer Stromverbrauch.
Mehr Kerne (und mehr Leistung) == Weniger benötigter Takt == Geringerer Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



bluschti schrieb:


> Waaas !!! Und ich habe mir erst vor ner Woche die 16GB Variante für über 300€ gekauft :sly:


 
Ich hab vor nem Monat für die 16 GB Variante für 329 € im Media Markt bezahlt! 

Der Preis von Google ist aber super. Für ein Super Handy, wie ich finde. Würde ich sofort zuschlagen!



Fexzz schrieb:


> Kann wer was zu Akku Laufzeit sagen?
> 
> Gruß


 
Akku find ich nicht berauschend. Wenn ich wirklich viel auf der Arbeit mit dem Handy surfe (morgens um 6 auf Arbeit, Handy frisch geladen und um 16 Uhr heim) ist der Akku im roten Bereich.

Zudem kann man den Akku nicht einfach auswechseln, da das Ding verbaut ist. Wechseln geht zwar, in der Garantiezeit könnte dann aber die Garantie hinüber sein, wenn der Akku versiegelt ist. Zudem sind die Ersatzakkus für das Nexus relativ teuer.




Fexzz schrieb:


> Edit: Jetzt ist die Frage: 8 oder 16GB? 8 sollten eigentlich reichen...aber 16GB für nur 50€ Aufpreis. Hm.


 

Ich würde zwingend die 16GB Variante nehmen. Es gibt keinen Erweiterungsslot für ne Micro SD. Und bei der 8 GB Variante ist  schon relativ viel von den GB vom Betriebssystem belegt.


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab vor nem Monat für die 16 GB Variante für 329 € im Media Markt bezahlt!
> 
> Der Preis von Google ist aber super. Für ein Super Handy, wie ich finde. Würde ich sofort zuschlagen!
> 
> ...


 
Was heißt "relativ viel"? Ich hab jetzt auch nicht vor da 5 GB Musik drauf zu knallen.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

16 GB. Ich habe die 8 GB und 16 GB variante. Auf der 8 GB variante ist nach apps kein Platz mehr für nichts Unbedingt 16 GB.


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Was heißt "relativ viel"? Ich hab jetzt auch nicht vor da 5 GB Musik drauf zu knallen.


 
Ich glaub, von den 8 GB sind 5 GB alleine schon vom Betriebssystem belegt. 

Laut Chip bleiben nur 4 GB Speicher Rest. Das ist sehr wenig.


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Meh, das ist ja doof. Und ich seh grad, man kann bei Google nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen. Geil. -.-


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Echt? Die haben sonst nix im Angebot? Paysafecard oder so? Is ja kackke!


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Nein, Play Store ist ausschliesslich Kredit Karte.

Scholle: Paysafe Card? Ernsthaft? Eine dümmere Zahlungsmethode gibt es nicht.


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Wieso? Ich kauf damit immer Ingame Zeugs bei LoL. "Karte" am Zeitungskiosk im Bahnhof kaufen und im Spiel einlösen. Wo soll da das Problem sein?


EDIT: Sicherer gehts meiner Meinung nach nicht!


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Naja, PSCs sind meiner Meinung nach für Illegale Aktivitäten.
Es geht sicherer, PayPal. Wenn das Geld von deiner PSC runter ist, ist es weg. Nicht so bei PP. 

Du hast sicher Anonym mit Sicher verwechselt, denn das stimmt durchaus.


----------



## keinnick (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich kauf damit immer Ingame Zeugs bei LoL. "Karte" am Zeitungskiosk im Bahnhof kaufen und im Spiel einlösen. Wo soll da das Problem sein?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sicherer gehts meiner Meinung nach nicht!


 
Verstehe ich auch nicht was an den Dingern "dumm" sein soll?! 

Edit:



Leandros schrieb:


> Naja, PSCs sind meiner Meinung nach für Illegale Aktivitäten.
> Es geht sicherer, PayPal. Wenn das Geld von deiner PSC runter ist, ist es weg. Nicht so bei PP.
> 
> Du hast sicher Anonym mit Sicher verwechselt, denn das stimmt durchaus.




Ich nehme an Du musstest Dich noch nie mit Paypal streiten um Dein Geld zurück zu erhalten? Glück gehabt


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Hmm..was mach ich denn jetzt. Mal bei meiner Bank anfragen wegen Prepaid Kreditkarte.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



> Ich nehme an Du musstest Dich noch nie mit Paypal streiten um Dein Geld zurück zu erhalten? Glück gehabt


Ein Anruf und eine E-Mail und ich hatte mein Geld wieder.




Fexzz schrieb:


> Hmm..was mach ich denn jetzt. Mal bei meiner Bank anfragen wegen Prepaid Kreditkarte.


 
Prepaid kannst dir auch im Netz besorgen, myWireCard.
Aber warum nicht direkt eine normale Karte? Brauch man eh für die Apps.


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ein Anruf und eine E-Mail und ich hatte mein Geld wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Apps kann man auch über die Telefonrechnugn abbuchen lassen. Aber Kreditkarte..weiß nicht. Was kostet die so monatlich?


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Apps kann man auch über die Telefonrechnugn abbuchen lassen. Aber Kreditkarte..weiß nicht. Was kostet die so monatlich?


 
Meine Kostet 20 Euro im Jahr.


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Leandros schrieb:


> Naja, PSCs sind meiner Meinung nach für Illegale Aktivitäten.
> Es geht sicherer, PayPal. Wenn das Geld von deiner PSC runter ist, ist es weg. Nicht so bei PP.
> 
> Du hast sicher Anonym mit Sicher verwechselt, denn das stimmt durchaus.


 
Ich kauf die Karte bar, gebe den Code dann bei LoL im Shop ein und erhalte dafür die entsprechenden Credits, die dann sogleich meinem LoL-Account gutgeschrieben werden. Kein Problem. Natürlich ist das Geld dann weg. Aber ich weiß ja auch wohin. Klar kann ich mit PayPal das Geld wieder zurückholen. Man sollte halt vielleicht nix mit der Paysafecard bei irgendwelchen dubiosen Internetshops kaufen. Die Paysafecard jetzt als "dümmste Zahlungsmethode des Internets"zu titulieren, halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Schnell und gut, man muss keine Daten angeben. Find ich perfekt.  

Über meinen PayPal Account hingegen hat schon irgend eine Südseefirma irgenwelche imaginären Güter gekauft.




Fexzz schrieb:


> Apps kann man auch über die Telefonrechnugn abbuchen lassen. Aber Kreditkarte..weiß nicht. Was kostet die so monatlich?



Meine kostet 25 € im Jahr. Also 2,08 € im Monat.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Ich wäre alleine schon zu Faul für eine dumme PSC das Haus zu verlassen. PayPal und gut ist. 

Aber lassen wir das, wir schweifen ab.


----------



## Apfelringo (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Schon interessant wie sich die Leute bei einem Preisverfall plötzlich für dinge interessieren, welche sie gar nicht brauchen. Lasst euch nicht locken.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Schon interessant wie sich die Leute bei einem Preisverfall plötzlich für dinge interessieren, welche sie gar nicht brauchen. Lasst euch nicht locken.


 
Brauchen ist immer Relativ. Brauchst du denn Rechner an dem du grade sitzt wirklich? Oder den dicken 5er BMW? Oder das Haus mit 3 Badezimmern?

Edit: iPhone Nutzer?


----------



## keinnick (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Schon interessant wie sich die Leute bei einem Preisverfall plötzlich für dinge interessieren, welche sie gar nicht brauchen. Lasst euch nicht locken.



Schon interessant wie andere Leute darüber Bescheid wissen was ich so "brauche"


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Ich wage trotzdem mal zu behaupten, dass viele nicht wissen, ob sie das Teil wirklich brauchen. Ist halt ein verlockendes Angebot und da wird man halt schwach. Ist doch ähnlich mit neuen Handygenerationen. Bei mir auf der Arbeit wurden auf Teufel komm raus auch alle S3 verscheuert, oder Zweitverträge gemacht, als das S4 rauskam. Zweifellos total unnütz und überflüssig. Der Mensch ist halt schwach. 

Trotzdem super Preis für das Nexus. Wer ne alte Gurke hat, kann da gerne zuschlagen. Jeder andere natürlich auch.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Na und? Ich kauf mir auch jedes Jahr ein neues Tablet + Telefon. Ist das etwa Verboten?


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Vor einem Jahr konnte ich mich nur knapp davon abhalten dieses Top-Smartphone zu kaufen.
Doch jetzt muss ich es mir einfach kaufen.
Goodbye Samsung Galaxy S1! Hallo Google Nexus 4 *-*


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Na und? Ich kauf mir auch jedes Jahr ein neues Tablet + Telefon. Ist das etwa Verboten?



Machst du dir etwa Sorgen um dein Konsumverhalten, weil du dich gleich angegriffen fühlst und alles auf dich beziehst?


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

250 Steine sind wirklich ein affengeiler Preis für das Teil! Da kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Und wenn Ich im Zusammenhang mit PCs, Smartphones, usw. das Wort "brauchen" lese, schalte Ich sowieso ab.

Der Mensch braucht Nahrung und was zu Trinken und vielleicht noch ein Dach über dem Kopf und ein Feuerchen. Den Rest brauchen wir nicht, aber es ist einfach angenehm ihn zu haben.


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Ich denk ich werd zur 8GB Variante greifen. Hab eben gesehen, dass man knapp 5,8GB zur Verfügung hat. Wenn ich überlege, dass ich derzeit knapp 140MB Telefonspeicher hatte, sollte ich damit gut hinkommen.

Ich werd sicher keine 1000h Musik aufm Handy brauchen und fürs Auto hab ich 'nen USB Stick. Und Games..joa. Wenn ich die dicken 3D Games zocken will ist der Akku sowieso ratzfatz leer und zocken tu ich am Rechner.

8GB it is. Morgen mal bestellen. Danke für die vielen Ratschläge


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

T - 2 Monate bis du es bereust.


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ich hab jetzt 3 Jahre ein S2 gehabt. Das hatte, glaub ich, 16GB interner Speicher. Die hab ich in den drei Jahren nicht voll bekommen. 

Aber 8GB fand ich jetzt auch etwas zu wenig. 

Aktuell sagt mein Handy, dass ich 12,92 GB Gesamtspeicher hab, davon sind noch 8,8GB verfügbar. 

Bei 8GB gGesamtspeicher wären noch ca. 5 übrig. Kann reichen. Muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Leandros (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

16 GB bekomme ich auch nie voll. Allerdings sind schon mit wenigen Apps (wie bei mir) um die 2-3 GB voll. Was noch 2-3 für restliche Dinge lässt. Das ist ziemlich knapp. Alleine ein TB backup ist 1.5 GB groß.


----------



## lol2k (28. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Ich hab soeben zugegriffen (16GB Variante) und somit wird das Nexus 4 nun mein iPhone 3 beerben. (*Endlich weg von Apple*! - halt - hab ich das jetzt nur gedacht oder laut gesagt?)


----------



## pcfr3ak (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Ich habs zwar schon vor n paar Monaten noch für 349.- gekauft... aber das P/L war da schon super.


----------



## bluschti (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Ahab schrieb:


> Vor einer Woche? Gewährleistung geltend machen und neues fürn Hunni weniger bestellen!


 
Bringt mir so oder so nichts ... Habe es im media markt geholt ... Oh Mann hätte ich doch nur noch ne Woche gewartet dann hätte ich 80 Flocken gespart


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Wenn du es vor 1 Woche gekauft hast, geh zum mm und lass dir sie 100€ erstatten.


----------



## Slezer (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Ich würde es auch versuchen, wieso nicht?


----------



## Fexzz (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

MM verkauft die ja selbst noch für den hohen Preis. Amazon etc genauso. Hab grad mal bei Amazon angefragt und da wurd mir gesagt die hätten in näherer Zukufnt auch keine Preissenkung geplant.

Und bei Google ist es jetzt schon vergriffen bis zum 10 September. Damnit.


----------



## Seabound (29. August 2013)

Versuchen kann man es bei MM ja mal. Meiner Erfahrung nach, sind die da aber nicht mehr sehr kullant. Die meinen ja, sie sind billiger als das Internet.


----------



## yogiii (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



bluschti schrieb:


> Bringt mir so oder so nichts ... Habe es im media markt geholt ... Oh Mann hätte ich doch nur noch ne Woche gewartet dann hätte ich 80 Flocken gespart



afaik gibt MM doch auf freiwilliger Basis auch 14-tägigen Umtausch, um mit der Online-Konkurrenz "mitzuhalten".
Würde auch versuchen dahinzu gehen und es gegen Geld zurückgeben. Anschließend bei Google neu bestellen.


----------



## Seabound (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Kleiner Tipp: Wer bestellt, sollte am Besten gleich noch in eine schicke Hülle investieren. Die Rückseite vom Nexus ist auch aus Glas. Ist zwar Gorilla Glas und schütz vor Kratzer jedoch nicht vor Bruch. Wenn das Ding auf die Straße fällt, z.B. oder auf Fließen, ist es garantiert vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit. Kann man zwar ne neue Backplate kaufen, aber das geht dann wieder ins Geld.


----------



## Shona (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Fexzz schrieb:


> What the. Ich such schon seit Monaten nach einem Ersatz für mein HTC Desire...da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt. Lohnt sich das Teil? Sieht von den Speccs ja schonmal gut aus. Kann wer was zu Akku Laufzeit sagen? Hat das Ding 'nen Dual oder Quad-Core?
> 
> Gruß


 Hahaha nicht nur du, ich schau mich auch schon ne Weile um weil HTC ja meint das, das Desire HD keine Updates mehr braucht (nach einem Jahr auf dem Markt).
Das Handy lohnt sich definitiv da es 1. immer als erstes die Updates bekommen, 2. es das original Android drauf hat und nicht irgend ein vermurkstes und 3. P/L das beste Handy derzeit auf dem markt

Ich werd es die tage auch bestellen, da ich das eh machen wollte lohnt es sich jetzt zweimal^^


----------



## bluschti (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn du es vor 1 Woche gekauft hast, geh zum mm und lass dir sie 100€ erstatten.


 
Habe es zurück gegeben und ohne Diskussion mein Geld bekommen 
Ein HOCH auf Media Markt xD


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



bluschti schrieb:


> Habe es zurück gegeben und ohne Diskussion mein Geld bekommen
> Ein HOCH auf Media Markt xD


 
Sag ich ja, die sind da Kulant.


----------



## Seabound (29. August 2013)

Ich 329 € beim MM gezahlt, aber mir is das Umtauschen zu viel Hektik irgendwie.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Ich bin auch schwer am Überlegen. Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden ob 8 oder 16 GB.


----------



## Scalon (29. August 2013)

Siehe Seite 2/3 es hat mit BS und ein paar apps etwa 5 GB belegt, sprich wenn du etwas Musik und ein Video aufnimmt ist schicht im Schacht. Dann lieber 16 GB wenn er Geldbeutel mitmacht.


----------



## Leandros (29. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Was Scalon sagt.


----------



## lol2k (30. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Wollte auch knausern und nur die 8GB Variante bestellen -davon bleibt laut Internetrecherche nicht mehr viel übrig (wie hier im Forum auch bereits angemerkt).
Daher ist es bei mir auch die 16GB Variante geworden. Besser zuviel als zu wenig, denn nachrüsten kann man nicht mehr. Und sollte man es nochmal weiterverkaufen wollen kommen 16GB auch immer gut.


----------



## nay (31. August 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Wenn das Ding nur einen SD-Kartenslot hätte würde ich hier nicht posten und es mir sofort kaufen. So bin ich wirklich am überlegen, denke aber dass ich mir die 16 GB Variante bestell.


----------



## zicco93 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich hab jetzt 3 Jahre ein S2 gehabt. Das hatte, glaub ich, 16GB interner Speicher. Die hab ich in den drei Jahren nicht voll bekommen.
> 
> Aber 8GB fand ich jetzt auch etwas zu wenig.
> 
> ...


 
WTF! Wie kannst du ein Handy 3 Jahre gehabt haben, wenn es erst seit guten 2 Jahren verfügbar ist bei uns?
Falls du an der Quelle sitzt: Ich will ein Galaxy  S5




Aber das Nexus 4 ist echt verlockend. Aber warum kein SD slot... aber hab eh schon mein S4


----------



## Shona (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



zicco93 schrieb:


> Aber warum kein SD slot


Darum ^^


> “Everybody likes the idea of having an SD card, but in reality it's just confusing for users. If you’re saving photos, videos or music, where does it go? Is it on your phone? Or on your card? Should there be a setting? Prompt everytime? What happens to the experience when you swap out the card? It’s just too complicated. We take a different approach. Your Nexus has a fixed amount of space and your apps just seamlessly use it for you without you ever having to worry about files or volumes or any of that techy nonsense left over from the paleolithic era of computing. With a Nexus you know exactly how much storage you get upfront and you can decide what’s the right size for you. That’s simple and good for users.“
> 
> Quelle


----------



## Conqi (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Jaja Google und ihre Argumente gegen SD-Karten. Manchmal verlangsamt es das System, dann verwirrt es Nutzer und im nächsten Moment erregen SD-Karten dann am besten noch Krebs.

Ich frage mich manchmal aber schon was dahinter steckt. Das alte Nexus 7 zum Beispiel. So sehr ich meins auch liebe, verstehe ich den Verzicht auf einen SD-Slot nicht. Ihre Clouddienste pushen kann nicht ihr wirklicher Plan gewesen sein, es gab nämlich zunächst gar kein Modell mit 3G. Und die Aussage von wegen "jeder soll sich von vorherein genug Speicher wählen" kann ja sein, aber es gab nur eine 8 und 16 GB Version. Mir reichen 16GB zwar, aber für jeden, der mehr wollte, bot Google schlicht keine Auswahl an. Aber irgendwas werden die sich dabei wohl denken... hoffe ich.


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Also ich kann das schon verstehen. Zumindest bei meinem HTC Desire wars immer ur umständlich Daten wieder von der SD Karte zu holen bzw. drauf zu packen. Ohne Dateimanager ging da schonmal garnix.
Man konnte zwar relativ simpel Apps auf die SD Karte verschieben (oder umständlich wenn mans ohne Zusatzsoftware wie App2SD oder so gemacht hat) aber es war halt schon nervig.

Aber gut, das Desire is nun auch 4 Jahre alt und hatte noch Android 2.2.3 oder so drauf.


----------



## pcfr3ak (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Die Argumentation von Google macht zwar Sinn ist aber an sich dämlich, warum verkaufen sie nicht einfach ein Nexus 4+ oder sowas was dann für xx Aufpreis nen Kartenslot hat? Problem wäre gelöst


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*



pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Die Argumentation von Google macht zwar Sinn ist aber an sich dämlich, warum verkaufen sie nicht einfach ein Nexus 4+ oder sowas was dann für xx Aufpreis nen Kartenslot hat? Problem wäre gelöst


 
Weil irgendwie 90% der smartphone Nutzer den eh nicht benutzen, dass wäre ressourcen technisch Perlen für die Säue. 

MfG


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Toll, Media Markt weigert sich das Handy für 249€ rauszugeben 

Wie bestell ich das denn nun ohne Kreditkarte und ohne irgendwie 30€ für ne virtuelle oder so zu bezahlen ? :|


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

My Wirecard kostet eigentlich nichts ...


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Hast du das schonmal benutzt? Keine Lust nun auf versteckte Kosten oder so  Auf deren Website stehen halt jede Menge Kosten fürs Aufladen, fürs Deposit etc pp.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Klick dich durch. Geh auf Details, dann auf Gebühren.

mywirecard 2go Visa: Die prepaid Kreditkarte für sicheres Shoppen

Habe sie noch nie benutzt, aber da gibt es keine Versteckten Kosten, die Kosten liegen alle Offen und sind vollkommen akzeptabel. 

tl;dr: 10 Ocken für Karte. Pro Überweisung auf Karte 1 Taler. Falls Bar eingezahlt, 4% des Betrages.


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Oh man, hier gibts die mywirecard nichtmal -.- Der näheste Ort eine zu kaufen wäre knapp 30km entfernt.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Dürftest eig auch im Internet einfach anlegen können


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

mywirecard MasterCard: Die virtuelle prepaid Kreditkarte

Mit der hier gehts scheinbar umsonst. Zumindest find ich bei der keine 10€ Gebühr.


----------



## Leandros (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Joa, sieht so aus.


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2013)

*AW: Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€ - Schnäppchenalarm im Play Store*

Wenn die Bestätigungs-SMS jetzt nur kommen würde. Gott, ich glaub echt irgendwas will mich davon abhalten das Ding zu kaufen


----------



## Shona (4. September 2013)

So endlich bestellt ^^
Hinweis: Die Versandkosten betragen 9,99€ nach DE

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Bumper oder eine Tasche sowie Displayschutzfolie (das ist mein ernst  ) ?


----------



## bluschti (4. September 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> So endlich bestellt ^^
> Hinweis: Die Versandkosten betragen 9,99€ nach DE
> 
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Bumper oder eine Tasche sowie Displayschutzfolie (das ist mein ernst  ) ?




Schau mal auf amazon nach "nexus 4 Zubehör", da findest ein mehrteiliges Set mit Folie, zwei bumper etc. für 16€. Habe mir das Set selbst erst kürzlich bestellt  sobald ich an nem Rechner bin poste ich dir mal ein Link davon (falls du es nicht selbst schon gefunden hast)


----------



## Ahab (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

Gibt n Update folks!


----------



## Scalon (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

heißt das es könnt womöglich bald ein Nachfolger mit 5.0 erscheinen?


----------



## bluschti (4. September 2013)

Könnte man fast annehmen


----------



## Ahab (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

Anders lässt sich das schon gar nicht mehr interpretieren. Das neue 5er ist ja definitiv in der Mache. Ich denke mal das debüttiert noch im September, wie bei allen anderen auch.


----------



## Scalon (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

meinst du die 5er Android Version oder das Nexus 5?
Bevor das 5er Android kommt, müssen die erst noch KitKat releasen (Android KitKat | http://www.androidnext.de/news/andr...roid-edition-von-google-mitarbeitern-gezeigt/) und einen eventuellen(!) Leak zum nächsten Nexus habe ich auf die Schnelle auch noch gefunden: [Update] Nexus 5: Zusammen mit Kitkat aus Versehen enthüllt? - AndroidPIT


----------



## Shona (4. September 2013)

bluschti schrieb:


> Schau mal auf amazon nach "nexus 4 Zubehör", da findest ein mehrteiliges Set mit Folie, zwei bumper etc. für 16€. Habe mir das Set selbst erst kürzlich bestellt  sobald ich an nem Rechner bin poste ich dir mal ein Link davon (falls du es nicht selbst schon gefunden hast)


kann es nicht finden aber ich brauch kein Zubehör set sondern nur nen bumper (oder ne tasche)  und folie. 

letzteres hab ich schon gefunden wird wieder eine von atfolix die hab ich auch auf dem desire hd und bin zufrieden damit


----------



## bluschti (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

juhuu, mein nexus ist heute gekommen  !!!


----------



## bluschti (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*



Shona schrieb:


> kann es nicht finden aber ich brauch kein Zubehör set sondern nur nen bumper (oder ne tasche)  und folie.
> 
> letzteres hab ich schon gefunden wird wieder eine von atfolix die hab ich auch auf dem desire hd und bin zufrieden damit


 
btw. habe das Set gemeint  

15 Stück Zubehör Set Hülle Autoladegerät Film für Google Nexus 4 LG E960 BC137: Amazon.de: Elektronik
​


----------



## Shona (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*



bluschti schrieb:


> juhuu, mein nexus ist heute gekommen  !!!


 Glückwunsch meins wird erst am 10. September versandt^^
               Und zu dem Set                 "Versand aus China" ne danke da kauf ich lieber etwas teurer und bekomme es noch bevor ich das Handy hab


----------



## bluschti (4. September 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Glückwunsch meins wird erst am 10. September versandt^^
> Und zu dem Set                 "Versand aus China" ne danke da kauf ich lieber etwas teurer und bekomme es noch bevor ich das Handy hab



Danke  bei mir stand auch dass es erst am 10. September Versand wird habe aber vorgestern die EMail bekommen, dass es schon Versand wurde. Und zu dem Set, der Versand hat bei mir genau 4 Tage gedauert, bin mir nicht sicher ob das aus China zu mir kam


----------



## nay (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

Mein 16GB Modell soll laut UPS auch morgen bei mir sein, obwohl auf der Webpage stand, dass es erst am 10.09 raus geht.


----------



## Shona (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*



bluschti schrieb:


> Danke  bei mir stand auch dass es erst am 10. September Versand wird habe aber vorgestern die EMail bekommen, dass es schon Versand wurde. Und zu dem Set, der Versand hat bei mir genau 4 Tage gedauert, bin mir nicht sicher ob das aus China zu mir kam


 Also laut Amazon kann man aus China oder UK bestellen und beides gefällt mir nicht wirklich


----------



## Fexzz (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*



nay schrieb:


> Mein 16GB Modell soll laut UPS auch morgen bei mir sein, obwohl auf der Webpage stand, dass es erst am 10.09 raus geht.


 


Woot? Ich will auch.


----------



## nay (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

Hat mich überrascht, da ich erst am Sonntag im Playstore bestellt hab und das Lieferdatum mit 10.09. schon länger auf der Seite war. Das Gerät wurde übrigens aus den Niederlanden verschickt


----------



## Fexzz (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

Ich habs mir übern Kumpel bestellen lassne, da ich keine KK hab. Mal fragen ob er auch schon ne Mail oder so hat. das wäre Awesome 

Sind bei dem Ding eigentlich schon Kopfhörer dabei?


----------



## bluschti (5. September 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Sind bei dem Ding eigentlich schon Kopfhörer dabei?



Ne sind leider keine Kopfhörer dabei, nur micro USB kabel und ein Ladegeräte.


----------



## Fexzz (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*



bluschti schrieb:


> Ne sind leider keine Kopfhörer dabei, nur micro USB kabel und ein Ladegeräte.


 
Schade. IMmerhin: Grad nachgeschaut. Mein Handy ist unterwegs und laut UPS kommt es heute an. Aus Irland!


----------



## Leandros (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

Irland ist normal. Das ist die Steuer Spar Taktik.


----------



## Shona (5. September 2013)

bluschti schrieb:


> Ne sind leider keine Kopfhörer dabei, nur micro USB kabel und ein Ladegeräte.


Gut ein Headset bzw.  Kopfhörer weniger die dann rumfliegen ^^

Bin mal gespannt wann meins verschickt wird,da. ich erst am Dienstag dazu gekommen bin es zu bestellen

Edit:
Sch...eibenkleister gar nicht dran gedacht das ich ne Mirco-sim dann brauche^^ Muss ich meine auch noch tauschen da ich meinen Vertrag schon ewig habe


----------



## Fexzz (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*



Shona schrieb:


> Gut ein Headset bzw.  Kopfhörer weniger die dann rumfliegen ^^
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wann meins verschickt wird,da. ich erst am Dienstag dazu gekommen bin es zu bestellen
> 
> ...


 
Meins ist auch eben gekomm. Fahr einfach zu nem Random Laden der Handys verkauft, zu 99% haben die so ein kleines, tackergroßes, Stanzgerät. Meistens machen die das umsonst, haben die bei mir eben auch.

Hab das Ding grad nun in den Händen. Schon krass wie gut sich das anfühlt. Wesentlich leichter und schmaler als mein Desire. Und VIEL flotter. Geiles Teil!


----------



## Seabound (6. September 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Gut ein Headset bzw.  Kopfhörer weniger die dann rumfliegen ^^
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wann meins verschickt wird,da. ich erst am Dienstag dazu gekommen bin es zu bestellen
> 
> ...




Im Internet kann man sich auch kleine Schaplonen zum Ausdrucken besorgen. Damit kann man alte Karten auch auf Microsim zuschneiden. Geht problemlos mit ner Schere


----------



## blautemple (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*



Shona schrieb:


> Gut ein Headset bzw.  Kopfhörer weniger die dann rumfliegen ^^
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wann meins verschickt wird,da. ich erst am Dienstag dazu gekommen bin es zu bestellen
> 
> ...


 
Das geht auch mit ner Schablone + Schere


----------



## Leandros (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

Geh zum nächsten Media Markt. Da kannst du sie dir ausstanzen lassen


----------



## Shona (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*

Bekomme ne neue geschickt und das handy soll auch am Montag kommen . hoffe nur das amazon es auch gebacken bekommt meine sachen bis montag zu liefern


----------



## okeanos7 (7. September 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Irland ist normal. Das ist die Steuer Spar Taktik.



Kannst du mir das erklären?


----------



## Leandros (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Update] 8GB Modell wird eingestellt! Google Nexus 4 8GB für 199, Nexus 4 16GB für 249€*



okeanos7 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das erklären?


 
Klar. Allerdings lasse ich das lieber andere Erklären, ist meiner Meinung nach verständlicher.

Google und andere: Über Irland Gewinne in Steueroasen schleusen - Google - FAZ


Bedenke: Nicht nur Google praktiziert diese Technik, sondern auch Apple, Amazon, Intel, Facebook und viele weiter große Unternehmen.


----------

